# slotcar bodies



## mrochelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Are there any good c6 corvette and porsche 911gt, panoz, lemans hard bodies out there. I have heard of gary fast and top slot but can't find either one of the above on any web site. please help


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

mrochelle said:


> Are there any good c6 corvette and porsche 911gt, panoz, lemans hard bodies out there. I have heard of gary fast and top slot but can't find either one of the above on any web site. please help



Gary is casting again. He posts on the Ho model group from time to time.. I have his c6 body and the Panoz somewhere in the depths of my pile. Looked like decent casts. sorry I couldn't be more specific but I just cleaned out the email boxes of all my old stuff so can't even remember what the list is actually called.



Dave


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

coach61 said:


> Gary is casting again. He posts on the Ho model group from time to time.. I have his c6 body and the Panoz somewhere in the depths of my pile. Looked like decent casts. sorry I couldn't be more specific but I just cleaned out the email boxes of all my old stuff so can't even remember what the list is actually called.
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


I have his email address if anyone needs it. Drop me an email or PM...


----------

